# Major skin problem in a rescue dog



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello Forum..

I'm a new poster but have been reading and lurking for awhile. I'm sorry my first post isn't a better or more uplifting subject matter. I have one healthy, beautiful German Shepherd that I adore. She's like my child! She's 5 years old and never had any issues whatsoever..great coat..great skin just a really good dog! I guess we were just really lucky. 

Anyway...A friend of mine had this German Shepherd..he's 8 months old and his skin is TERRIBLE!! He's been going to Banfield (against my advice) and they haven't done anything for him. I plan on taking him to my vet..since I trust her and she's been great with my current dog. My friend was tired of spending money on this dog..and I didn't want him to just take him to the pound or something..so I took him.

He has had skin scrapings at Banfield and it's NOT mange. My guess is he just needs a better diet..he is underweight and has been eating Ol'Roy. I was joking when I made a joke saying I bet he feeds him Old Roy..but it turns out he DOES feed it.

I feed my German Shepherd Natures Recipe..it might not be the best food on the market but it's easy to find and her coat is absolutely beautiful!

He doesn't have any fleas..so I don't think it's a flea problem. 

I was wondering on suggestions for reliable supplements to try along with a better diet. He was starving today when I brought him to my house I offered him a bowl of the food I feed and he ate it all even though the previous owner stated that he ate this afternoon. I just don't think he's been getting enough nutrition in his diet.

Anyway..here are some photos..thanks to all who respond. I'm sorry if I sound like a retard or someone who took on something too big..but I couldn't let this dog keep going on in this condition. He needs help and needs it now. My friend was honest in that he cannot afford the vet bills..he has stacks of vet bills from Banfield..it's just they aren't doing anything for him. I had a bad experience with this vet with my current dog..but I won't go into it. I basically just don't like the vet at all..

I'd love to get Tyson the help he needs. He is 8 months old..and will be beautiful once his coat can grow back. (is it too far gone to save?)

I also work in a dog grooming shop. Do you think it's okay to give him a good oatmeal bath? I'm sure I should be asking my vet these questions and I'll get him in as soon as I can but I figured I would ask here since I'm sure people involved in rescue have seen cases like this before!

My female is wearing the pink bandana..Tyson is the one not wearing anything on his neck.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor boy! Yes Ol'Roy is nasty!!! I bet the diet alone will be a big improvement. I can't offer much advice on supplements but I am sure someone else can. I do think salmon oil is very good for coat and skin.

I had a chow that this happened to on occasion and her coat always came back. I think an oatmeal bath would feel pretty good. By the way she was allergic to flea bites only took one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vat said:


> Poor boy! Yes Ol'Roy is nasty!!! I bet the diet alone will be a big improvement. I can't offer much advice on supplements but I am sure someone else can. I do think salmon oil is very good for coat and skin.
> 
> I had a chow that this happened to on occasion and her coat always came back. I think an oatmeal bath would feel pretty good. By the way she was allergic to flea bites only took one.


 
he may have had a flea issue and thats how he's gotten to this point but definitely get him eating something better than Ol'Roy! I'm a big fan of walmart but i HATE their brand pet foods. I currently feed purina brand foods but am switching them to 4Health from Tractor Supply. Its a little more expensive but its a better food and i dont have trouble getting them to eat it. DEFINITELY get that boy into an oatmeal bath. That should sooth some of his skin issues, even if its for a short time. It looks like he has allergies. Medicated baths, good diet, and salmon oil should all help though i dont know the dosage for salmon oil as i do not give it to my dogs though i've been considering it because i think it would help my husbands dog with his skin issues. We're seeing how the diet change does for him first. I hope you get it figured out!


----------



## Ryder&SophieSue (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't have any advice really...I just wanted to say you have two beautiful dogs even if one is in bad shape...I have two shepherds, 1 has never had problems, and the other scratches all the time, i took him to the vet cause i noticed he was losing fur, and he gave him a shot, and i rubbed aveeno skin relief moisturizing lotion on him and he just layed there and smiled...You might try that also...But the shot actually did help this time...Vet said because we have had no rain all the allergies for dogs are bad right now..


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Poor dog he is completely raw on his chest and ears Food change would be good for sure but something else must be going on. I would definitely take him to the vet for some antibiotics to avoid secondary infection and something for his poor itchy skin.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get the dog's thyroid checked. I see black skin in those pics. Past thread on it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/117536-low-thyroid-skin-problems.html

google it for more info


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks Onyx! That post was very informative. I will be sure to bring it up when I take him in.

Another thought occured to me. He drinks so much water..almost seems like an un-normal amount of water. I have filled a bowl up about 4 times since he's been here and he will still whine and then pick the bowl up and drop it at my feet...lol..he will do this until I fill it up again.

Here are some more photos of his underside. I'll take him in tomorrow and keep you guys updated. I hope something can be done for him. He's such a sweet dog!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I agree with Jane. That looks like a thyroid issue.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

those last two pics are so sad looking, I'm sure it is thyroid related...at least now you can help the poor pup! Please update after the vet visit! Dr Jean Dodds is the one I'd send the tests to:
HEMOPET.HTM


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks..after looking over that site it looks like I have my local vet draw the blood samples and then mail them to Dodds?

I just browsed the site and may have missed it. Any idea of how much it is to have her do the testing and the turn around time on it? I'd like to get him help as soon as I can.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Dodds is fast. The form you fill out I believe has the prices? For a young dog, you definitely want Dodds in on this. A lot of vets won't even run a thyroid test on a young dog - they will say it's impossible. If your vet says this, insist on it. Depending on where you are, it's the shipping that is the most expensive - her test prices are super reasonable compared to what you pay at the vet.

Be sure to run a full panel. It's important to have the free values (free T3, free T4) and also the TgAA (thyroglobulin antibody).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It is absolutely worth having the thyroid checked but I've seen that on quite a few gsds who didn't have a thyroid problem but had severe allergies and ended up with a systemic yeast infection. My dog Basu looked like that at one point. His thyroid was fine but he had food and environmental allergies. 

I treated him holistically and his hair grew back just fine. I bathed him frequently with an oatmeal shampoo that had goldenseal in it (to treat the bacterial infection). Oatmeal shampoo with two drops of tea tree oil will do the same thing. NEEM oil shampoo will also help heal the skin. Coconut oil, calendula cream and aloe vera will also help soothe and heal the skin. 

Diet is EXTREMELY important. I would go raw, if possible, and if not then I'd do home cooked. If you have to feed kibble you should do grain free and use a novel protein (something he hasn't eaten before). 

If it is yeast, I would also get him on fish oil capsules, vitamin C and digestive enzymes and probiotics. 

I know others have dealt with this from a conventional medicine perspective and I'm sure they'll chime in.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

My first thought looking at it was yeast...GSDs don't deal with it well, but I would rule out thyroid too.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There could be a number of things going on. 

The problem does look something like that in the last two allergic dogs I have helped rescue. Yeast and fungus were rampant. 

Bloodwork, skin scrapings.....


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I called my local vet this morning and talked to him..asked him about doing blood work as well as a Thyroid Panel.. he said for a full panel to be run it would cost me $169 and that includes the office visit, drawing the blood and the test itself. I didn't think that was too bad..I was expecting a much higher cost to be honest.

If I wanted him to just pull the blood for me and send it to Dodds it would be $25 + the $40 office visit.

Would it be okay to have him run the panel or is sending it to Dodds a much better option? Sorry for sounding stupid..i'm just mostly worried about sending blood samples and would like to avoid that if possible..but if not then whatever it takes to get this dog healthy. He deserves it.

My vet could see him as early as today and do that for me. He also said if it is a Thyroid problem it generally is a lifelong-medication. Is this true? He said the meds are not very expensive and that most dogs do fine once on the proper medication/dosage.

After I described the dogs condition he said his first guess would be Thyroid as well despite the dogs young age. He's also worried it could be a yeast problem but said he couldn't know more without seeing him.

Anyway..just thought I would post the info I found out!

Animal Health Care Center This is the vet I use.. I always liked that it's a small business instead of 4 or 5 vets there he's the only one..and he makes house calls. I trust him and would like to use him if possible.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Get the dog's thyroid checked. I see black skin in those pics. Past thread on it:
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/117536-low-thyroid-skin-problems.html
> 
> google it for more info


That was a great link with tons of suggestions to try, PRINT OUT, and take to the vet to get a look at.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

thanks for giving the Shep a new home.
hopefully with the proper Vet care, better food
and your love all will work out just fine.


----------



## PADR1NH0 (Sep 8, 2010)

my god... poor dog


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rise said:


> I
> 
> My vet could see him as early as today and do that for me. He also said if it is a Thyroid problem it generally is a lifelong-medication. Is this true? He said the meds are not very expensive and that most dogs do fine once on the proper medication/dosage.


yes, that is true. the med is about $20/mth. Banshee is on Solexin (sp?)

With Banshee, we saw her hair come out by the handfulls. It seemed to be symmetrical down her body. I didn't notice any black skin though. Her nose built up a "callous" on it. Once her meds were started that has decreased significantly. Banshee is also very lethargic if she doesn't get her meds. It's an effort for her to just get off the chair. Some people see aggression in their animals.

I would suggest your own vet does a scraping for mange. And if that scraping and the thyroid test comes back negative, possibly an allergy test including environmental and food testing.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

That poor guy  my heart just broke for him, he looks so uncomfortable. Please updates as soon as you can and thank you for trying to turn his life around <3


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

My Niko looked exactly like this boy... bacterial and yeast infections. He has primarily inhallant and some food allergies. I had blood and thyroid panels done to rule out thyroid issues... all was ok there. Allergies can do this... I'm willing to bet this dog has at least bacterial skin infections and possibly yeast. 

Baths work well... at least 1 time per week. Right now we are using Douxo Chlorehexidine... for yeast etc... seems to be working well. Niko is still itchy, but not as bad as he has been. 

Had a thyroid dog... meds are very cheap... we also used Soloxine and it's probably the cheapest medical issue I've dealt with. 

Please keep us posted!

Tanja


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Rise said:


> Would it be okay to have him run the panel or is sending it to Dodds a much better option? e.


There is no huge difference in the tests. The benefit of Dodds is that she has individual ranges for breeds and ages, so you get the consultation. go ahead and use your vet, but if there is any question, you can consult with her for about $35 I think. Make double sure that the TgAA is included in the panel. For that price, I think it is, but make sure!


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a vet appt. scheduled for Monday at 3:30, i'd like to get him in tomorrow or even today but unfortunately work is not going to allow me to do this! I asked for Monday off so I can get him there. (Edit: I just called and asked about the TgAA and the receptionist said that it was included in the price along with T4/T3, does that sound right and something else that I already forgot the name of...doh..well I will be sure to write everything down during the exam.)

When I first got my other shepherd I started an extra bank account just for "pet emergencies" and luckily i've NEVER had to use it for her! So, anything it takes to get this boy healthy we can do it. I wasn't even looking for another dog.. but when I went to see this boy I just couldn't leave him in that condition knowing they couldn't afford a vet visit for him. 

The past day i've already noticed him not itching as badly. I brought him into the salon and gave him a good oatmeal bath with a soft sponge..the water hitting his skin made him whine and fight the bath a bit..i think it may have been painful? He was okay with a sponge bath though (who wouldn't be?) 

He's on much better food, fish oil and a raw egg mixed in with his meal and i'm feeding him twice and one cup more than the suggested amount to help with some weight gain. He absolutely loves his food! I tried giving him some raw chicken wings last night since we were having them anyway..and he wouldn't eat them! He licked them a bit and turned his nose from them..but gobbles everything else. He loves raw carrots even..i thought it was weird.

Anyway, i will keep you all updated. Thank you guys so much for caring about him and helping me know what to ask my vet! I have never been through this kind of thing before. :hug:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

YOu could start him on vitamin C(human grade 500mg to start and slowly up the daily dosage to 2000mg split between meals) This will help support the immune system and it is also a natural antihistamine/will help reduce inflammation and the urge to scratch.


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

We went through the same issue with a dog we rescued. We rescued him with known issues. Took him to our local vet and said it could just be that our dog was allergic to beef/chicken. Even some foods out there that aren't mainly beef/chicken have by product in it. We switched his food to make sure it didn't have any of that along with some antibiotics and allergy meds and he's made a total 360 in about a month and a half. there's a link to my first post below. We have Ruger on Taste of the Wild brand food, its the one with salmon.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/1890008-post1.html


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

chano i read your other post and saw ruger came to you at 55 lbs how is he doing on TOTW? HOw much has he gained?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I forgot to include a recommendation to Azmira's Rejuva Spray. It has helped my gf's dog skin a ton! I can't recommend it enough! Azmira Rejuva Spray 8oz :: Tuscon, AZ Warehouse :: Shop by Warehouse (Save on Shipping) :: Cat Products (all) :: Animal Shelter Store- Buy pet supplies for pet dog, the best dog food, treats and cat supplies or only natural pet meds to help the anima

I can get it locally so if you have any small stores that carry natural products you might be able to find it too. 

While you're waiting for that to arrive be sure to apply aloe vera to his skin.


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> chano i read your other post and saw ruger came to you at 55 lbs how is he doing on TOTW? HOw much has he gained?


He absolutely loves it. We feed him 6 cups a day. I'm not sure how much exactly since we haven't to the vet lately, but he's noticeably filling out. Now you got me curious. Guess I'll go buy a scale this weekend and weigh him.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

if you do weigh him post it here. Id like to know how much hes gained. our dog came to us august 25th weighing 54.6 lbs as of a little less than a week ago he was up to 60.6


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I just got back from the vet today!

So the vet insisted it was probably not his thyroid and asked if she could do a few more skin scrapings and see if it was mange. She scraped a bit on his head/ears/pit and found a few mange mites and went ahead and wanted to treat for it. 

I kept insisting on the thyroid test but she really thought it would not be necessary and didn't want me to spend more money then I had to already.

She even told me if for some reason this stuff doesn't work she would only charge an office visit for the thyroid test..so even if this doesn't work..I can have the blood work done at a reasonable cost..I guess since I kept insisiting it be done.

For his condition she perscribed 2 antibiotics. Cephalexin and Ketoconazole

as well as a stereoid: Prednizone

He's also been started on advantage multi given monthly

She wants to see him back in 3 more weeks to make sure this is doing something.

I hope it works..she also told me to double his diet and supplement with fish oils if I had any (and I do, have been doing that already). She seemed VERY confident that this would do the trick. She said there was also a skin infection going on from it being left untreated for so long.

She told me to bathe him in a medicated bath..I told her I could order some in my grooming salon and gave her the ingredient list and she said it was perfect for his condition and to do it twice a week if possible..but at least once a week.

He weighs 61lbs and she would like to see him at 75lbs.


He wasn't the best behaved boy at the vet..he did try to bite the poor woman. She came back and I had to muzzle him. He almost didn't want me to muzzle him as well..he showed teeth but I didn't flinch at all (i'm a dog groomer..used to it) but that's all he did. He eventually let me put the muzzle on just fine. 

Is there much I can do to help correct this behavior at the vet? I imagine he's just scared/stressed out and the skin scraping i'm sure hurts him..but I'd hate for him to be known as a bad dog going to the vet. He's such a good dog and i'd like people to see those qualities instead.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rise said:


> I just got back from the vet today!
> 
> So the vet insisted it was probably not his thyroid and asked if she could do a few more skin scrapings and see if it was mange. She scraped a bit on his head/ears/pit and found a few mange mites and went ahead and wanted to treat for it.
> 
> ...


WAit until he's feeling better and then start dropping by at the vet with something absolutely delicious, like turkey dogs, and just hang out there for a little while having the staff give him treats. 

Re the mange: I would not give prednisone for that condition! My dog Rafi had mange when I adopted him and I treated it holistically by boosting his immune system with excellent food and supplements, bathing him in NEEM shampoo/dip and spraying him with NEEM spray and apple cider vinegar. The steroid will depress his immune system and may cause a much worse problem. 

There is a sticky in the health section on mange with a lot of info from Lisa T, me and others who successfully treated dogs with mange.


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, she did warn me about the prednisone and wasn't sure if she wanted to give it or not. She seemed unsure about it but thought it would help..to be honest I can't even remember her reasoning on it, but she did tell me she wasn't sure about giving it in his condition but thought it would help for something.

She went over so many details during the exam (we were there for about 2 hours) that i will have to call tomorrow to double check. 

I am very thankful for all the helpful replies..and i will take a look at that sticky you mentioned.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Poor boy, I would say that due to stress and not feeling well was probably why he growled. I would do as suggested and visit the vet more when he feels better just to get treats.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It's not a sticky but I found Rafi's thread: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...6105-demodectic-mange-natural-treatments.html

There was someone on this board who adopted a pit who had a very serious case of mange--the dog had no fur at all!!!! He treated him following the holistic protocol and the dog healed up beautifully. 

I would not give him even one dose of that steroid. It's not worth it.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> WAit until he's feeling better and then start dropping by at the vet with something absolutely delicious, like turkey dogs, and just hang out there for a little while having the staff give him treats.


I agree, it's going to be hard to deal with this while he's sick. If you can dart in for a quick visit to the waiting room, give some treats then leave (not even see anyone) it may help some.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree... I wouldn't give the pred. We have used the cephalexin and Keto and worked very well for the bacterial and yeast infections. That's what the dermatologist prescribed... she was very against pred for allergies. Niko's scrapings showed no mange. I'm curious why she prescribed pred. We have used pred in the past and I would never use it again... caused major problems for Niko... it does suppress the immune system. 

I don't think you will need pred... the baths, and 2 other meds should work fine. 

Good luck...hopefully you will see some improvement within a week or so.

Tanja


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

I will hold off on giving the pred! I called my vet and told her the concerns and she said if I didn't feel comfortable giving it that he would heal just fine without it. I gave him 1 of the pills..it didn't do much to him but he did stop scratching so I thought it was helpful. I will hold off on it now though, thanks for the warning.

I also made some satin balls tonight..that was fun! I wanted to make something that made it easy to hide pills in. The pill pocket treats are expensive for the small amount you get..i bought a bag but he wasn't very thrilled with the treats either..he ate them but wasn't excitied about it..and he's a pretty food motivated dog.

The satin balls though..he could not eat it fast enough! I hid his medication in pieces of the satin balls and then gave him one small portion for today and he gobbled it all up very quickly. This should also help him gain weight and i've heard it's good for skin and coat too. He really loves it!!

Thanks again..I will post updated photos tomorrow..i know he doesn't look much different but he has been much happier since being here and has a different spark about him. I think he knows we're trying to care for him properly.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, he knows he finally has a loving home. Thank you for giving that to him.


----------



## Rise (Sep 15, 2010)

Some updated pics..it's been almost 2 weeks since he's been on his medicine and getting his medicated bath. I have noticed little baby hairs appearing on his bare spots as well as on his toes/ears.

He finally let me dremel his front nails today! It was a struggle but he eventually got passed the scary noise and let us finish. I figure i'll do the back nails another day.

He still hates baths..but I managed to give him his medicated bath today. He's getting better but hates water anywhere near his face!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh those big eyes! They're saying so much, just wish I knew what. You're doing a great job, he seems so much better. Love your avatar picture by the way.


----------



## chano (Aug 18, 2010)

Jgk2383 said:


> if you do weigh him post it here. Id like to know how much hes gained. our dog came to us august 25th weighing 54.6 lbs as of a little less than a week ago he was up to 60.6


Just remembered this. Sorry. Ruger weighs 63.5 lbs since the middle of last week when we took him to the vet.


----------



## Jupiter1Love (Apr 22, 2015)

Rise said:


> Thanks Onyx! That post was very informative. I will be sure to bring it up when I take him in.
> 
> Another thought occured to me. He drinks so much water..almost seems like an un-normal amount of water. I have filled a bowl up about 4 times since he's been here and he will still whine and then pick the bowl up and drop it at my feet...lol..he will do this until I fill it up again.
> 
> Here are some more photos of his underside. I'll take him in tomorrow and keep you guys updated. I hope something can be done for him. He's such a sweet dog!


You know funny that you bring up the situation about water. I also have a German Shepherd and he also has the same skin allergy along with me having to fill up his bowl 3 times daily. 
Hope the pup gets better.


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

This thread is from 2010 and not active.


----------

